# Indian food



## bakebeans (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m sorry I’m posting lots of questions lately. Everyone here has so much knowledge I really appreciate any replies.

Tonight we are having an Indian take away. My usual would have been a chicken korma, mushroom rice, saag paneer and a pashwari naan.

I know the rice and naan bread is off the list

There’s so many other choices I don’t know what’s best to have. I’m thinking a tandoori chicken tikka with saag paneer and mushroom bhaji. I’m also liking the sound of tarka dal but not sure of lentils are ok to eat? 

I’m looking at this as a chance to try something new and not feel rubbish about not having rice and bread 

What are your go to Indian dishes please?


----------



## Ditto (Jul 27, 2019)

I hope you get some good replies, I'd like to have an Indian once a week, Stretford Balti is the best! 

Everybody is different though, what suits somebody else and doesn't raise their bg might be terrible for your and raise you bg through the roof. 

When I was trying to do Atkins he would advise if you had to have an Indian then make it a Korma. I think it's high fat so that wouldn't be any good to me now with my dicky liver and spleen. My favourite is that well known English dish Chicken Tikka Massala.


----------



## bakebeans (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for replying. I ended up with saag paneer, mushroom bhaji and tandoori chicken tikka with some popadoms. It was yummy but I have to admit I don’t feel full. Hubby had lamb passanda, rice and a naan and he’s left half of it because he’s full so I have to resist going in and eating some of it! I’m going to test in a couple of hours and see what it’s done


----------



## Docb (Jul 28, 2019)

My go-to is something out of the tandoor with a veg bhaji, a couple of poppadoms and a minty yoghourt dip.  Saag paneer is good and any dry curry which does not use a bucket of the carb rich gravy which forms the basis of most "british" currys is always worth a try.


----------



## Type2darren (Jul 28, 2019)

Mixed shashlik 
Tandoori chicken and lamb with peppers and onions
This is meat and veg grilled in a marinade 
No sauce or high fat
Chunky onions and peppers
If you like it hot ask for it to be madras strength 
Boiled rice
1 chapati 
High protein bit of carbohydrate
Very filling
D


----------



## Ditto (Jul 28, 2019)

Cripes, my mouth is watering now!


----------



## khskel (Jul 28, 2019)

Tandoori platter and salad.


----------



## Jodee (Jul 28, 2019)

khskel said:


> Tandoori platter and salad.


I could just eat that with a smll naan bread


----------



## Jodee (Jul 28, 2019)

I love Anokha indian food choices especially the help yourself buffets for starters mains and fruit choice desserts, its mainly lunch time they do this though.  You can be as BG friendly as you like, or even as naughty as you like.


----------



## bakebeans (Jul 28, 2019)

It all sounds so good. My bg was 4.8 before my meal 5.8 2 hours after and 5.8 3 hours after not sure if that was good or bad as I fell asleep so hope it didn’t shoot up


----------



## oopsupside (Jul 30, 2019)

Tarka Dhal is good


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 30, 2019)

Type2darren said:


> Mixed shashlik
> Tandoori chicken and lamb with peppers and onions
> This is meat and veg grilled in a marinade
> No sauce or high fat
> ...



How are your BG readings after that? I would say that was pretty high carb depending upon how much of the rice and chupati you eat? I appreciate some people might be able to get away with it occasionally if their HbA1c is already low but would not recommend it for your average Type 2 who is keen to lower their levels. It is usually white rice as well from the takeaway, so you would be better cooking some brown rice at home to have with it to make it a little healthier.

@bakebeans 
I spike with lentils as well as grains, so the Tarka Dhal wouldn't work for me. Saag Bhajii, Mushroom Bhajii, Cauliflower Bhajii and a Tandoori meat would be my choice. No rice/chupati/naan/poppadoms

Pre-diagnosis I would have been more than happy to share your regular order with you. Love peshwari naan and Korma


----------



## Beardyrich (Oct 19, 2019)

I was invited out to my local curry house earlier this week and I felt a little apprehensive about going and what to order. I did decide to go after reading some suggestions as to what types of things to order. I took a blood glucose reading after I got home from work which showed 5.7 mmol/l and 3 hours after enjoying my meal out I took another reading which showed as being 5.8 mmol/l. I am very happy as you can imagine, as this means that I’ll feel a lot less apprehensive next time I’m invited out.
For the record I ordered a tikka platter for a starter.
Main was 2 chapatis with garlic chilli chicken murgh with a shared side of cauliflower bhaji and sag bhaji. Nothing else except slimline tonic with ice and a slice.


----------

